# Storing a humidor inside a gun safe for a few days?



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Would storing a medium sized humidor inside a large gun safe for a few days have any affect on its ability to operate?

I was thinking about sticking my main humidor with my more prized stogies in the bottom of my larger safe while away.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd be more concerned about the moisture damaging the firearms...as long as it's sealed well, should be ok, and assuming the temp doesn't go crazy inside the metal safe...make sure it's outta direct sunlight, would be my recommendation. Good luck.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think it should be a problem unless it is a gun/fireproof safe as the cigars won't be able to breathe as well but short term it should be fine. Heat would be my only real worry as I know the safe I have gets hot on the inside from the foam or so it seems.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

It is fire proof but as far as heat go, the safe is inside a bedroom out of direct sunlight. A/C in the house would still be on while I'm gone so it shouldn't get too warm inside the safe.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Some humidity does escape even a well made humidor and air also enters the humidor. My concerns would be the humidity in the sealed safe (which IS air-tight) and the smell of solvents/oils from the firearms entering the humidor.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Some humidity does escape even a well made humidor and air also enters the humidor. My concerns would be the humidity in the sealed safe (which IS air-tight) and the smell of solvents/oils from the firearms entering the humidor.


agree that would be my concern as well other than temp, humidity and smells I see no problems, I would throw a hygro in the safe and check after being locked for a week or so if the humidity and temp aren't too out of wack compared to the rest of the house or for that matter the humi then I thin you'll be ok.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> Some humidity does escape even a well made humidor and air also enters the humidor. My concerns would be the humidity in the sealed safe (which IS air-tight) and the smell of solvents/oils from the firearms entering the humidor.


Yeah, I guess a good dose of Rem Oil might not be the healthiest thing for an expensive stick.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Adding humidty to a gun safe?? All the desicant packs will go crazy. You do use desicant packs, right?
I wouldn't do it. I might set them on TOP of the gun safe.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I have my safe setup to stay dehumidified. It also smells like BreakFree....


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

make sure your humi is sealed cuz the gun oil cent is very strong and you don't want the cigars to take on that taste


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the good advice, I'm leaning to finding another area to secure my prized smokes while out of town.


----------

